# A big old heroic march...........



## Stephen Rees (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Thought I would post up a piece since I haven't contributed here before. I've had this tune in my head for the last few weeks, and the only way I could get rid of it was to compose it out!

You might enjoy the piece if like me you are nostaglic for the days when Elmer Bernstein or Jerry Goldsmith would knock out heroic fanfare type marches all over the place.

Anyway, here it is...........

http://www.stephenreesaudio.com/The_Horse_Soldiers.mp3

Feel free to have a listen and feedback any thoughts you feel like sharing on the composition, orchestration, production etc. (or not if you prefer!).

It was put together with EWQLSO Platinum (non Pro), Stormdrum and a smidge of 'Symphony of Voices'.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice stuff Stephen - uplifting work. I know what you mean about the tune that won't leave you alone until you compose it - this would work in a library - keep it up!


----------



## PaulR (Dec 7, 2005)

You're a good writer Steve and this is very typical of your skills. Hope you're not wasting your time at the moment. You should be working. :wink:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Frederick and Paul,

Thanks for taking the time to listen and post your comments. Much appreciated!

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Dec 8, 2005)

I really enjoyed this song. It reminded me a bit of Michael Kamen. It did give me good feelings I get from Goldsmith as well. Good job!

-Aaron


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Aaron. Glad you enjoyed it!

Just visited your site by the way. So much material there I didn't get a chance to listen and watch it all, but I enjoyed your music. Very effective at creating an atmosphere. It is funny I had a 'John Carpenter' vibe from some of it, and then later on you mention 'Big Trouble in Little China' (which is a cracking underrated film I think).

It is also hard to resist a film called 'Soul Sucking Goblin'!

Anyway, best of luck with your projects, and thanks for taking the time to post.

Cheers,

Stephen


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice theme - yea - you would have to get that one down. :D Thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Stephen, great work mate! I really like the counter string melody that comes in around about 30 seconds.

Did you end up recording that library track of yours with live orchestra?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 9, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Hi Stephen, great work mate! I really like the counter string melody that comes in around about 30 seconds.
> 
> Did you end up recording that library track of yours with live orchestra?



Hi Scott,

Thanks! Good to hear from you. What are you up to these days?

Yes the piece was recorded. Whilst I had a hand in the preparation of the score and the orchestration, the recording was all arranged by the library producer, so I had nothing to do with that in the end (it was done in Russia too, so I couldn't pop along and have a nose at how it was all done).

Here's a snippet. It is part of a much longer piece. Err........this bit is another march. I do write other kinds of music.....honest.

http://www.stephenreesaudio.com/March_of_the_Damned.mp3

All the best!

Stephen


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 9, 2005)

Stephen Rees said:


> Scott Cairns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stephen, great work mate! I really like the counter string melody that comes in around about 30 seconds.
> ...




Holy smokes Stephen - you are NOW the March King :D 

(some day samples will 'approach' this real recording - very nice!! Love the end interplay BTW)


Rob


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 10, 2005)

He he.

Thanks Rob! It has been a bit of a 'year of the march' for me. I think I've done about ten. Phew.

Getting the piece recorded was a real thrill for me (first time ever). Big thanks go to Paul Thomson for arranging it all, and David Butterworth who reorchestrated the score, turned it into something the orchestra could actually play, and added some magic of his own.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 10, 2005)

Stephen Rees said:


> Scott Cairns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stephen, great work mate! I really like the counter string melody that comes in around about 30 seconds.
> ...



Hi Stephen, the piece sounds great man, what a shame you couldnt see it being recorded first-hand.

Im still working in games, Im happy to say that I have projects booked until 2007 at this stage.

All the best,

Scott.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Scott,

Good news! Damn, I'm not even booked up until Christmas (no-one wanted me to play an ugly sister in panto this year).

Glad it is going well. Look forward to hearing some snippets of your new work!

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## SteveDunster (Dec 10, 2005)

Stephen

Nice march!

...not sure I heard Horner, though I thought for a while there I could hear some Ravel.

It keeps moving nicely, particularly like the modulation towards the end. Like the way it is animated from the off, but still builds.

I guess the high and repetitive trumpet line doesn't quite sit easily with my ear. As a motif it is undeniably successful, ritmico for sure - but maybe I hear it too often without variation. I feel a great relief when the strings get it.

I think it is probably suggesting the bugle calls of the horsemen but maybe it is too often for a bugle call. Also am I right in thinking that most bugle calls start on a low note and ascend. [can't be easy to hit a high note on a bent bucket of a bugle whilst on horseback]

So I guess, handing the motif around other instruments might help, so we hear the high trumpet less often, 
OR maybe trying an ascending motif (sometimes at least)
OR would it stand more frequent modulations - I know British marches don't modulate very often, but I think it sounds more like an American blockbuster march, so perhaps you could - that would give us more variation in the trumpet line as well.

That said, there was some really effective music in this piece. Like the way all the different lines work together during the last part - and the whole thing drives along.

Well done Stephen, nice work

Steve


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Steve!

Thanks for taking the time to listen and post. You know I was a bit concerned that the piece was little too long and repeated itself too often, and the fact that you felt the need for it to modulate, and that the trumpet motif was too intrusive suggests that it is. 

I've cut a chunk out of the beginning. This has brought the timing down to just under 1:30 which coincidentally will be handy if I try and place the piece in a library. With a few slight alterations it has also hopefully solved the trumpet motif problem you mention too.

I think it is a much stronger piece for the alterations, so thanks again for your perceptive comments!

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## SteveDunster (Dec 11, 2005)

It's my pleasure Stephen, glad to have been of some help

Good luck with the piece

Steve


----------

